#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Firmware GCOB 168T1A

## jcmaster85

Boa noite pessoal, estou com uma placa GCOB 168T1A que comprei recentemente porem essa placa não consigo fazer o downgra do firmware dela, hoje ela esta com o rp1000, tenho que colocar o rp0700 pois com essa versão tem hora que reinicio a olt e a placa não sobe as ONUs, alguem ja passou por isso ou conseguiu fazer esse procedimento com essa placa, todas as outras que tenho aqui consegui o down sem problema 168R1A e 168S1B. Grato pela atenção.

----------


## Tiago Sapia

O Hardware novo versão T1A não possui firmware RP0700, por se tratar de uma placa nova, só terá firmware a partir do RP1000

----------


## diogo25

> Boa noite pessoal, estou com uma placa GCOB 168T1A que comprei recentemente porem essa placa não consigo fazer o downgra do firmware dela, hoje ela esta com o rp1000, tenho que colocar o rp0700 pois com essa versão tem hora que reinicio a olt e a placa não sobe as ONUs, alguem ja passou por isso ou conseguiu fazer esse procedimento com essa placa, todas as outras que tenho aqui consegui o down sem problema 168R1A e 168S1B. Grato pela atenção.


Bom dia, alguma novidade pra resolver esse seu problema? estou com mesmo problema.

----------


## jcmaster85

> Bom dia, alguma novidade pra resolver esse seu problema? estou com mesmo problema.


Não consegui nada, troquei com meu fornecedor a placa por outro modelo, resolvido por hora.

----------


## sepehr

Hi

I also have a GCOB 168T1A which does not pass SIP traffic but it passes Internet traffic. The version is RP1000. I am attaching OLT and GCOB show ver.



Anyone has a clue?

----------


## vizzoni

Essa versão nova para rodar você precisa estar com a controladora HSWA na RP1000 tb e o software UNM 2000

----------

